# [Wet Thumb Forum]-miracle grow,potting soil or composted earth



## redturk (Apr 17, 2006)

I am moving and setting up my 55 gallon tank.Originally I was going to use Miraclegrow potting soil as my bottom layer. However I have read on this site that it is used to maintian hard water. I already have hard water comming out of my tap.Is it redundant to use the Miraclegrow. I also have Scotts potting soil and in my yard I have rich black topsoil.Are there any suggestions as to the preferred soil or does it even make a difference.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Try to use something that's not fertilized. Most Miracle Gro preparations contain lots of fertilizer (ammonia, sulfates, potassium). These chemicals are unnecessary and cause problems in fishtanks.

I would use your yard's topsoil. Or you could use a less-fertilized potting soil designed for slow-growing plants (African Violets, cactus, etc).

Water hardness is due to calcium and magnesium, so whatever you use will not be redundant.


----------

